# Rent parking bay JLT



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi

I am looking at renting a parking bay in JLT ideally cluster D for 4 months, October through to January. If anyone knows of one going spare please let me know.

Thanks

Darren


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

That's great Tom I also live in Lake Terrace, can you email some contact details and I'll give you a shout tomorrow.

SNIP/

Cheers 

Darren


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi

Anyone?

If Thomas285 who previously offered a space can make contact again I would really appreciate it.

Thanks 

Darren 12a12


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hull-Heppy said:


> Hi Anyone? If Thomas285 who previously offered a space can make contact again I would really appreciate it. Thanks Darren 12a12


Please use the PM facility. Posting personal contact details is against forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

Still looking for this


----------



## GIB_DE (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,
just send you a PM.


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks all, now sorted.


----------

